# Where can I buy silk screen mesh?



## bakk94 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've been doing screenprinting for about 2 months now and I'm totally addicted to it. I was wondering if anyone could tell me where I can purchase the silk screen mesh without the frames. I have many frames w/o the mesh (got them from a friend), I found a couple of sites but the yard is very expensive. I'm in South Carolina.

Also, is it worth it to make your own screens?

Any input will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you all in advance


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

most suppliers woulsd carry mesh, I wouldnt remesh my own screens tho', way to much trouble...spend the coin and get the complete ones...even if they are cheap as they would prob work better that you guessing the correct tension.


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Good Day,
acescreensupply.com sells mesh, check them out!

Thanks, ATC


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

If you put fabric in your own screens you will need a fabric/screen stretcher and glue.

Sefar mesh is supposed to stretch LESS than other brands

You can get the glue from a hobby store much cheaper than buying from a distributor.

Some guy on YouTube even build a screen stretcher

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B76Z0ic5NnQ[/media]


----------



## bakk94 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you all...


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Depending on what your using I do know rjennings sells pre-cut mesh


----------



## emictool (Jul 1, 2010)

bakk94 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been doing screenprinting for about 2 months now and I'm totally addicted to it. I was wondering if anyone could tell me where I can purchase the silk screen mesh without the frames. I have many frames w/o the mesh (got them from a friend), I found a couple of sites but the yard is very expensive. I'm in South Carolina.
> 
> ...


Hi, there. We are the supplier of screen printing mesh. I hope we can help you with it, please feel free to contact us: info at emic-tool dot com.


----------



## MOYA (Feb 28, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend meshing your own screens. You can pick up screens from www.silkscreeningsupplies.com for around $20 each, and they're ready to go, out of the box. It will save you time, money, and headaches in the future to just purchase pre-manufactured screens.
Here's a bit more information on screen choices, from our blog:
Wood vs Aluminum Screens « MOYA Tees


----------



## Allen Zhang (Feb 28, 2013)

hai 
our enterprise can produce all kinds of screen
I hope we can help you


*Allen Zhang*
Mobile: 18730886077
E-mail: [email protected]
MSN: [email protected] 
Web: www.tianzemetal.com​


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Check out Ebay for inexpensive mesh. 110-158 is good for most work. But I agree with Moya, for twenty bucks you can buy a screen that's properly stretched and will be square and flat. There are a lot of ways to save time and money in this business but making your own screens isn't one of them.


----------

